# Shibaura SL1603



## Tilleroo (Nov 1, 2011)

Where is the hydraulic fill plug on this tractor? Thanks in advance. This tractor also has Stiger on the front grill.


----------



## semiringeye (Oct 3, 2011)

i'm not sure yours is the same as mine but my filler hole is behind the seat kinda on the rear end,and the dipstick is inthe floor between the clutch and brake pedals.I can'tseem to find out what model I have but mine does have styger on the grill,4cylinder deisel,exhaust up thru the hood,4 wheel drive.


----------

